# my new shrimps!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok so here are some of the shots I took last night after their arrival, keep in mind they are stressed and not fully colored up yet 

3 of the Blue Bolts, and 2 of the BKKs in this shot, the rest were hiding.








Now a couple of hours later, they are starting to relax and color is getting better.








One of the BKK and a BTOE in the Taiwan tank this am.










Some of my new Tibees. These are a result of crossing a CRS Benibachi x BTOE. I have both black/white, red/white and blue/white in this group.










Here is one of the big Mamma Blue/white ones, and you can see another one at the top under the leaves. I am very happy with my breeding group and hope to see some unique markings/colors showing up later on.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow!!anna there are beautiful!m drooling where did you bought these bkk and bluebolt?


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

*wowee!*

They're beautiful, Anna. Definitely worth the drive!

I love the blue bolts and they're baby blue - turquoise. The colours are so unique.

Sarah


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Got them from a friend of mine in the US. Unfortunately he doesn't ship to Canada (no its not Speedie) I have been trying to convince him that it can be done, but he's still not sure...I will keep working on him though! 

The Tibees are from a friend of mine (these were all he had as he wanted to breed only red/white ones, so I took ALL of his black/white some 50+ of them) Luckily I spotted a couple of red/white ones and also those unique blue/white ones, so will be putting them in a tank by themselves for specific breeders.

There are a couple of Pinto ones in this bunch, but as you can imagine it was extremely hard to photograph any particular one when theyre whizzing by your face, and I am NOT a good photographer at any time.

I have put them in their tank and they are buzzing around checking things out, so after a week or so I will take out the ones I want as breeders and let the rest just grow up....lots of young ones in there.

Sarah, one of them is actually a deep royal blue (he's not in these pics as he was one that hid all the time even when I shook the plants to get them out, he just went right back...camera shy!) I believe this one is a male, as I asked for a deep blue male. I already have a pale turquoise female that is pregnant right now, so wanted to add some deeper blues to the mix.

These actually have blue legs too....cool!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is a pic of their new home....my Taiwan Bee tank.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

i'm sooooo jelly!!!!!

What camera are you using for the Macro pics?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I only have a Fujifilm finepix S3000 its an old one, but sometimes I get good shots.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Those new shrimp look awesome!

What pH do you keep your TB tank?


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

What is the white bag?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

PH is 6.0 right now. I just started adding RO to bring it down some more.
That is an Amazon water pillow...helps keep the water soft...reuseable.

After I put it in the tank my BB molted and got berried!  Must be doing something good they like to crawl all over it.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Please excuse me while I wipe up the drool off my laptop . Loooove the blue ones.. wish I had money for shrimp.... but maybe next year, if things go well. Meantime, I can dream.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Im hoping to be able to breed them here, so that I can offer them to GTA more easily than having them shipped from elsewhere. We will have to see if that happens, keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sunday breakfast in the Bee tank! someone doesn't want to share!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well seems one of my new BKK is a bluekk 

Yep I thought I saw a definite blue tinge to him when he first arrived, but thought Id wait to see him when he was settled in.

Now I can definitely see the difference in his body color agains the other 2.
He's a very greeny/blue....best shot of him I could get as he just dissappears like lightning when I point the camera at him.









here is a greenKK, just posted on facebook.


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

Is there a possiblity it is a green hulk?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Its possible, but it looks more blue than green.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

here's a new shot taken this am, sorry about the water spots! Its definitely NOT black more blueish/green color.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> Sunday breakfast in the Bee tank! someone doesn't want to share!


Whats the white rock thingy fallin apart on the left of the photo?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thats a mineral rock from Aqua Inspiration. I tends to flake apart when you first put it in the tank, but then the middle stays solid. The shrimps eat off it periodically.

I am selling some Montmorillionite Clay and other shrimp products now that is beneficial to shrimps in many ways, which last longer than these rocks, and not as unsightly.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

what kind of shrimp is that below the mineral rock?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK in the pic is 2 blue bolts, red crown mosura, bkk and the one at the very bottom is a Crystal White Bee shrimp.


----------

